
The Problem with Facebook Is Facebook - imartin2k
https://logicmag.io/05-the-problem-with-facebook-is-facebook/
======
yesenadam
"The world is so complex that we actually need better forms of analysis and
better forums for deliberation than the ones we inherited from the 20th
century. And instead of building those, we trusted Facebook and Google. Google
said, “Hey we're going to build the library in the future! Let's defund the
libraries of the present!” Facebook said, “We will build a public square that
will liberate the world and spread democracy!” And everyone went, “Great!”

The very fact that these corporate leaders believe so deeply in their ability
to improve our lives should have set off alarm bells. It’s not that they're
lying. It's that they actually believe it."

